# How to tell if hedgehog is overweight?



## mildlylively (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can help me determine if my hedgehog is overweight? 
(picture attached below)
He eats the specially made hedgehog food that the breeder I got him from feeds hers (he always has). Hes about two years old. 
And he runs on his wheel regularly. He used to play with his tube more but he got out of that habit after awhile of not doing it. (while I was on a long vacation) I was wondering if this has made him gain weight...? 
or if he's just well rounded or actually overweight? He can go completely in a ball when he wants to.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't really help, as I have the opposite problem but I can help bump!

Some things that are often mentioned in obesity discussions:
- can he roll into a ball?
- does he have a double-chin?
- are there yellowish or fatty areas under his armpits?
- are you weighing him regularly? has it changed dramatically?
- have his eating habits changed?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He looks a bit overweight. If he can still ball up he is not obese but could be heading there.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

I was using my breeder's mix until January when I realized just how big one of my boys had gotten, not knowing what is actually inside the mix (quality of the foods) I decided to make my own to prevent the others from reaching Gin's size.

I actually met a hedgehog over the weekend that made me feel better about Gin's chubbiness. 

Fat rolls under the chin and arms and an inability to roll up into a tight ball are all signs of an obese hedgie.


----------

